# advice needed



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Duke, who is 13.5 is a great healthy dog. He has been having the “nighttime crazies” the last couple of nights. It started as once every couple of weeks, he would be up panting and pacing – not a big deal. Now this week it has been every night, I’m exhausted. :doh: He goes to bed with us (sleeps on the bed) gets up around 2:00 to go out and do his business, then comes back in and is restlessness (pacing/panting) until we get up at 5:15am. I’ve been taking him into another bedroom so at least my husband can sleep. There are no health issues. After we get up he’ll lay on his covers in the family room and sleep like the dead. Question: is there something I can give him so he’ll sleep through the night? I tried Chrolin (sp ?) several months ago but is made the problem 10 times worse. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Duke's mommy

Sorry Duke and you are going through this. Did you ask the vet what he might prescribe for Duke?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sometimes restlessness and panting is a sign of pain. He may be uncomfortable lying down. I know when my girl has a had a really big day of exercise, this is what happens to her. It's been better since she was put on Deramaxx. 

Might be worth a full senior blood work up and exam. Does Duke show any sign of hip or other joint pain?


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

He sleeps fine during the day on the couch or his comforter... He gets around great for a dog his age. This morning when we came downstairs he went to his comforter and was sleeping like a baby in 2 minutes. So if something was bothering him I would think it would bother him when we get up. I'm going to call the vet this morning. I need to get some sleep, living on caffeine pills and coffee. :bowl:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It does sound like pain. Maybe have him sleep on his bed at night and see if it helps, could be your bed is not as comfortable for him.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi there,

As long as he is healthy and in no pain, I would say it's Dementia. My Angelo had that and night times were really hard. As soon as it started getting dark it would start. We helped keep him comfortable by giving him Melatonin and I also used Peace & Calming Oil. Good luck to you and your Duke.


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Jeanne,

How did the Melatonin work? My vet said to put Duke on Benadry, I did last night and it seems to help until 3:00am when I let him out and he didn't want to go back to sleep. Don't know about doing Benadryl every night.....

Thanks!
Christine

PS: where in NJ are you located? I'm in the Princeton area.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Christine,

The Melatonin worked wonders!! I think we gave him the 3mg dosage around 9pm every night. It helps regulate their sleep cycle. 

The Peace & Calming oil also worked great. We would put a tiny bit on the pads of his front feet and rub a little bit on the inside of his ear flaps. And maybe a touch on his dog bed. A little bit goes a long way. Amazon.com: Peace & Calming Essential Oil by Young Living Essential Oils - 15 ml: Everything Else

In my opinion, the Benadryl is only going to make him tired and probably thirsty. The Melatonin won't hurt him so you can always try it for a while and see if it helps him.

Does Duke have any other symptoms or are they only at night? Angelo would also go to the "wrong side" of the door when I went to open it. That's a big clue when they do that. 

We're in North Jersey 

Good luck and keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Jeanne,

Thanks for the info, I stopped on my way home from work and picked up some Melatonin. You are right, Duke is drinking more since I started giving him the Benadryl. After further reseaching the Melatonin, I am really hoping this does the trick. Will look into the Peace & Calming oil next. 

Duke's symptoms are only at night. Sometimes when he is in the yard he looks confused like he doesn't know where the door is. My husband doesn't think so, thinks he just wants to stay out longer. lol 

Thanks again for the info. Have a great night.
Christine


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

You are very welcome! I hope it helps!

Here is a sheet that will help you evaluate if you think your dog has Alzheimer's : http://www.animalerc.com/patients/images/DoesYourDogHaveAlzheimers.pdf

Have a good night,


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The other thing along with the melatonin, is to take him for a walk in the evening, or afternoon. I know I'm bad with Bender for not always walking her but she does enjoy it and it tires them out a bit along with keeping them healthy. Now that the roads and sidewalks here are not a skating rink we're out more and Bender is actually more active.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Did the Vet check his heart beat? Was just wondering if it is possible that he might have congestive heart failure. We took our Golda to the vet when he was sitting up and panting in bed at night. They did a thorough exam and found that he had an irregular heart beat. They then did an x-ray and diagnosed him with congestive heart failure. Initially, he didn't do the panting while on a firm surface like the floor.
He got to where he would only sleep on the wood floor. We had him treated by a very good cardiologist. Probably in left field, but just wondered if they had him checked for this?


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

The Melatonin worked wonders, THANK YOU JEANNE!! Didn't work the first couple of nights, was about to give up, then Saturday he slept like a baby! We've had 4 GOOD nights, he has more energy during the day, because he's not up all night. Even did a dig-a-thon behind the shed this morning! :wavey:.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Duke's Mommy said:


> The Melatonin worked wonders, THANK YOU JEANNE!! Didn't work the first couple of nights, was about to give up, then Saturday he slept like a baby! We've had 4 GOOD nights, he has more energy during the day, because he's not up all night. Even did a dig-a-thon behind the shed this morning! :wavey:.


That is such good news. I'm happy for you - but even more happy that Duke can get a good sleep. I love good news stories about our older souls.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

You are soooo welcome! I am soooo happy for you guys!!! 
It's not always easy keeping up with our old guys ailments and I was so happy to be able to share something that worked for us.


----------

